# Heres a beautiful one skittlez



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 20, 2022)

Heres a beautiful one skittlez i grew last year i ended up with a couple of seeeds thia one adapted way better this year last year it was late flowering! I love when I get a couple of seeds here and there outside they do amazing the following year like this one is like they know when it's gonna get cold so strange!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 20, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Heres a beautiful one skittlez i grew last year i ended up with a couple of seeeds thia one adapted way better this year last year it was late flowering! I love when I get a couple of seeds here and there outside they do amazing the following year like this one is like they know when it's gonna get cold so strange!


----------

